# Apache error unable to connect to cgi daemon

## dageyra

We have a perl script on our site that has been working fine for awhile now, but today I was told about an error that has appeared.  When the perl script is loaded in the browser, we get a 503 service unavailable error.  The apache error log says this:

```

[Wed Oct 20 12:48:07 2010] [error] [client 98.222.243.224] (2)No such file or directory: unable to connect to cgi daemon after multiple tries: /var/www/www.hovercrafttraining.com/pdf/pdftk.pl

```

However, this file exists and has not changed:

```

$ cat /var/www/www.hovercrafttraining.com/pdf/pdftk.pl

[perl contents]

$ ls -l /var/www/www.hovercrafttraining.com/pdf/pdftk.pl

4.0K -rwxr-xr-x 1 apache apache 883 Aug 22 15:07 /var/www/www.hovercrafttraining.com/pdf/pdftk.pl

```

What does this error mean "no such file" when the perl file does exist?  Is there an apache configuration issue that I'm missing? (apache configuration has not changed, it is setup to allow perl cgi requests)

Thanks for any help you can offer.

----------

## dageyra

While trying to figure it out, I restarted apache, and it works now.  Any ideas what caused the problem that an apache restart would resolve?

----------

